# So confused



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

I took a pregnancy test on the day of my ovulation (Feb. 9), or at least what was supposed to be my ovulation day. I saved the test and I just found it. I looked at it, and I swear I can see a faint line, but I'm confused because the tests I took today came out negative. Is there such a thing as a false positive? Or should I wait a few days to test again and see if I get a positive test? The first photo is of the test with the faint line, and the second photo is of the tests I took today.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Why did you do a test the day you ovulated? Given that it is now nearly three weeks old, I'd say that is an evaporation line. False positives are rare because the test is triggered by the presence of bHCG. False negatives occur more frequently because the levels can be too low to register in very early pregnancy.

As you are 20 days post-ovulation, it is likely that the tests you did today are accurate and you are not pregnant.

What did your health care provider say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

katelove said:


> Why did you do a test the day you ovulated? Given that it is now nearly three weeks old, I'd say that is an evaporation line. False positives are rare because the test is triggered by the presence of bHCG. False negatives occur more frequently because the levels can be too low to register in very early pregnancy.
> 
> As you are 20 days post-ovulation, it is likely that the tests you did today are accurate and you are not pregnant.
> 
> ...


I was really impatient to take a test. I knew it would turn out negative on the day of ovulation. I still haven't seen my actual health care provider. I did see my university's health care center earlier this week for what I thought was strep throat. They did a blood test to test me for mono. I thought maybe the blood test that they did for mono would have shown any hCG levels, but I'm not entirely sure. I'm going back to the health center on Monday and seeing if they can do a pregnancy test on me, preferably a blood test.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

No, the test you had will not give you a bHCG. When we order bloods we have to request the specific tests we want the lab to perform. They will not do a bHCG (or any other tests) unless they have been ordered.

Did you talk to student health about STI testing? It is important start treatment ASAP if you have an infection as some can cause permanent fertility issues. I think it is probably too late for HIV prophylaxis but you could still have treatment for chlamidia or gonorrhea if it was needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

